# Bite mark pics!



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Bad pics taken with my cell phone! LOL loaned out my Digi cam to my buddy for his vacation. Bite mark on P's back!


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

The reason my baby got bitten!


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Another pic.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

and another pic


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Last pic


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks
but he will be fine


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Again the cause for this bite!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

That's part of p keeping,it will heal with time


----------



## no_mercy (Jan 29, 2004)

it looks like he is hurting


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't worry about it: for piranha standards that's a minor wound...

Add one tablespoon of dissolved salt per 10 gallons of water, maybe raise the water temperature one or two degrees, and he should heal up in no-time.
Just keep an eye out on the little guy, because of the chance the wound gets infected (seems unlikely in this case) and because the others may see him as weakened and vulnerable, thus a snack....


----------

